# Fathers Day (Sunday) Long Reef / Narrabeen launch.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm heading out of Narrabeen hopefully for some serious trawling, not sure if the wind will kick in but if it does, Longy boat ramp will cop it, Narra to Warriewood should be good if it picks up but I think it will be a beaut day out there..

About 05:40 on the lake and ready to run the schute at first light, returning about 12:00 so I can pretty myself up for a wedding, Not mine, not going through all that again!

Will be on uhf 25 if anyone launches elsewhere.

Will also take squid and SP's.

Cheer's


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Just checked the launch and the swell has dropped off, continuing tomorrow, should be a nice run out in the morning


----------

